# Tourtiere



## Alix (Oct 30, 2010)

This is a recipe from a friend of mine, its a keeper. 

    1 pound of ground pork per pie (or 1/2 lb pork and 1/2 lb of ground beef)
    1/4 of an onion
    1 tsp of sage
    1/2 tsp of poultry seasoning
    salt and pepper to taste (dash of celery salt if you like)
Mix and cook till meat turns brown,
If excess juice, then pour it out but you do want some juice otherwise the pie will be dry/tough.
Put browned meat mixture into the pie shell,
put top crust on and bake till golden brown.

If the sage is really strong, then cut back on the amount, otherwise taste test to be sure. 

Edit: I also use a LOT more onion. I do the whole onion myself, but I thought I'd put in the recipe as it was given to me, not my edited version!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 30, 2010)

"Edit: I also use a LOT more onion. I do the  whole onion myself, but I thought I'd put in the recipe as it was given  to me, not my edited version!"

Me too! If it's got ground meat in it there's a whole onion too.  I  haven't EVER heard of "too much onion" in a dish.  The only time I use less is if I'm running low on onions and haven't got enough to last until I go shopping.  Then I'll use half.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't see any binder.Does the pie stay together when cut or do you eat more like a pot pie scooping it out?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2010)

*Tourtiére de andre*

I created this recipe some years ago as a melding of several recipes I saw online.  According to what I read back then, the pork and the oatmeal were traditional.  Here is the recipe.  A friend of mine who loves tortiére and always gets it when he skis in Canada said it's great.  

TOURTIÉRE DE ANDRE

1½ Lb	Ground Pork
1	Onion, minced
½ C	Celery, minced
2	Garlic
¼ C	Parsley, minced
¼ tsp	Ground Clove
½ tsp 	Savory, dry
TT	Salt & Pepper
½ C	Water
¼ C	Rolled Oats
1	Pastry for a 9” Pie
1	Egg
1 Tb	Milk 

Place all but the last four ingredients into a large fry pan.  Bring the pan to a boil and simmer for 30 – 45 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Adjust the seasonings in the last 5 minutes.  

Stir in the oats and cook a minute more.  Remove from the heat and cool.

Place the bottom crust in a 9-inch deep-dish pie plate.  Put the cooled meat mixture into the crust.

Cover the pie with the top crust.  Cut a generous vent hole in the top crust.

Whisk the egg and milk together and brush onto the piecrust.

Bake for 35-40 minutes.  Cool 10–15 minutes before slicing.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I don't see any binder.Does the pie stay together when cut or do you eat more like a pot pie scooping it out?


No binder. When I make it, its a bit more like a pot pie in consistency. Having said that, you are supposed to make sure its not too liquidy so that it stays together better. 

I've never had tourtiere that has a binder in it, Andy's recipe sounds yummy though.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2010)

I use Madame Benoit's recipe and it uses grated potato. I always use three kinds of meat and one of them has to be pork. I have done it with ground venison, ground moose, ground lamb, ground rabbit. They all turned out good, except the one time I didn't use pork it wasn't as good. It isn't soupy at all. I personally dislike pot pies.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 30, 2010)

A friend of mine from Toronto made this for us once and used ground venison and savory. YUM!!!! I've never had it with beef or pork. I may have to to try it that way.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 30, 2010)

I have used a mashed potato for a binder. I also brush some beaten egg yolk on the bottom crust so it doesn't get really soggy.
 I use a slotted spoon to transfer the meat /potato mixture to the pie crust. Leaves just enough moisture. Can't wait to make these at Christmas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2010)

Keep the recipes coming, I've made one document devoted to Tourtiere.  Plus the other ideas and suggestions.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 30, 2010)

This looks great.  I'm going to have give this one a try.

.40


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 30, 2010)

My recipe is like Andy's, an amalgamation of my Mom's, my catering/apprenticeship boss's, and two others.  

I use potato in mine.

I will have to get it out and add it here!  But these sound great.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2010)

love this pie  (OK, love all pies - there, you made me say it!)

here's a discussion from long ago about the same lovely dish

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/tourtiere-canadian-french-meat-pie-1735-5.html


----------



## Claire (Nov 1, 2010)

I not only keep all the "juice,", but actually add a little water towards the end of cooking the meat/onion/herb mixture, then use some instant potato flakes to thicken.  Makes it so that the slices come out looking very nice and together.  In my grandparents' tourtieres, the meat was strictly pork and pretty heavy and fatty.  So now I use one tube of Jimmy Dean Sage Sausage and a pound of white ground turkey to lighten it up a bit.  Oh, and a rib of celery rather than celery salt.  It is not unusual for my family members to call me when they're doing it for hints.  My husband would just die if I didn't make this at least annually, and even without the holidays it makes for great buffet food for a brunch if you need to bring something to a potluck.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 1, 2010)

Now that I realize what you guys are talking about, here is the very first recipe I tried at the age of 13.  It just looked so good in that ad that I just had to try it.  It ended up being one of the longest running family favorite I ever made.

I made it again recently and it was just as wonderful as before.  The only change I made was to make it in my glass casserole dish, I just patted the dough into the bottom and up the sides.  I like a glass dish or pie pan for this so I can check the bottom and make sure it's done.  I didn't have any Accent to add but it was still good.  The Accent does make it a little better, but many people have problems with it.

Hamburger Onion Pie – 1959 Recipe Clipping | RecipeCurio.com


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 2, 2010)

I love pies.


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2010)

I always thought my use of instant mashed potato flakes for thickening or a breading was a guilty little secret, but on the latest show I saw, Jacques Pepin did as I've done for years and  used some instant flakes to thicken his potato leek soup with less heavy cream.  Now I feel, heck, if Jacques can do it, so can I.  Ditto one time I read that after a party is over, he thinks nothing of mixing the dregs of a bottle of red and one of white to drink while he picks up the mess.  My mom, memere, and aunts used to use mashed or grated potatoes on occasion, but the instant really makes for a pretty slice.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2010)

I once had some fabulous potatoes in a very upscale restaurant. I asked if it was possible to have the recipe. The waiter said he would ask the chef. She came out and said, that she would be happy to give me the recipe, but she was embarrassed to admit, that they required instant mashed potatoes.

Make instant mashed potatoes very thick and add almond extract.
When the potatoes are cool, shape it into balls (~1.5 -2 inches in diameter) and roll them in sliced almonds.
Bake

Mine were never as good. Maybe the almonds need to be toasted, maybe I should have brushed with butter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 4, 2010)

Claire said:


> I always thought my use of instant mashed potato flakes for thickening or a breading was a guilty little secret, but on the latest show I saw, Jacques Pepin did as I've done for years and used some instant flakes to thicken his potato leek soup with less heavy cream. Now I feel, heck, if Jacques can do it, so can I. Ditto one time I read that after a party is over, he thinks nothing of mixing the dregs of a bottle of red and one of white to drink while he picks up the mess. My mom, memere, and aunts used to use mashed or grated potatoes on occasion, but the instant really makes for a pretty slice.


 
Frozen, shredded  hash browns are my guilty secret for fast potato soup.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2010)

I was reluctant to post my tourtiere recipe because it is taken so closely from a recipe book. I have typed it up. I have written the directions myself. The recipe list is pretty much straight from the book, but multiplied by three, because I *always* make at least three. I make a whole wheat crust, but it isn't perfected yet, so I won't post it. Use any decent pie crust recipe and add a pinch of turmeric for colour if you use white flour. Or use ready made pie crust.

Tourtière based on a recipe from Madame Benoit Cooks at Home by Jehane Benoit copyright 1976 ISBN 0-07-082775-3

This makes three pies


1 lb.		  lean ground pork
1 lb.		  other ground meat, usually beef
1 lb.		  other ground meat, usually lamb, sometimes chicken or turkey
1 tlbsp	  salt
1.5 tsp	  savory
3/4 tsp	  ground cloves
6		  medium potatoes, grated
3		  small onions, chopped
3 cloves	  garlic, minced
1 - 1.5 cups  water

3		  pie shells with tops
1		  egg
2 tblsp	  water
Put all but the last three ingredients into an appropriately large pot.
Bring it to a boil, while stirring it so all the meat is broken up into very small pieces.
Once it is boiling, turn it down to a simmer and put a lid on it.
Simmer for 30 minutes.
Stir occasionally.
Take it off the heat and let it cool to near room temperature.

If you use the smaller amount of water, you may need to add some, if you use the larger amount, you may need to simmer longer to reduce the liquid. The mixture should be moist, but there should not be any liquid.

Fill the cooled meat mixture into three pie shells and cover with pie dough.
Pinch the dough at the edges.
Cut decorative vents in the upper crust or prick evenly all over with a fork.
Brush the top with the egg that has been beaten well with the two tablespoons of water.

Bake in a 400 F oven until the tops are golden.

Madame Benoit's recipe is for 1/3 of this. She uses only pork. She puts it into 6 - 8 tartlet moulds or individual pie plates.

I'm attaching the recipe as a PDF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2010)

Copied and pasted, Thanks!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 5, 2010)

Good morning ladies, I hate a soggy bottom so when you say "pie shells" does this mean a blind baked bottom?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 5, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Good morning ladies, I hate a soggy bottom so when you say "pie shells" does this mean a blind baked bottom?



No, I bake my pie crusts at the same time as the tourtiere. But, the the meat mixture isn't wet when I put it in the pie crust and doesn't get wet while baking. Never had a problem with soggy.

Tourtiere is traditionally served with gravy or home made ketchup. Some people like baked beans on the side.


----------



## Claire (Jan 2, 2011)

Bolas, I've guided two sisters through doing this, two years ago over the phone, this year on the internet with the youngest.  No, I've never blind-baked, and the bottom has been always crispy and flaky (as I said, I gave up on making the pastry part years ago and buy it in the dairy fridge).  Neither of my sisters have had a problem with soggy bottoms either.  I didn't ask what kind of pie pan they used, but I use a clear Pyrex one, so I can look at the bottom and see when it is golden, so I don't take it out too early.  Remember, the filling is already cooked when you put it in the pie pan.  To me the "secret", whatever you use for thickener, it to make sure the meat filling is almost as thick as you want it before baking, so you don't wind up with a lot of unthickened meat juices running into the bottom.  

Believe it or not, some of the elders in my family (long since passed away) used to just put raw ground pork between the pie crusts and bake.


----------



## Claire (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, I'm sitting here in the after-glow of a good holiday season, just after sending my inexperienced guests home with full bellies of tourtiere.My sisters picked up the torch, to  re-visit an old tradition, and to introduce the younger generations to it.  For me the one ingredient all of you have told me about is savory, and every year I swear I'm going to grow some or buy some, but find myself cooking and ... well, you know how it goes.  My husband just went back to have a big slice before going to bed.  In my family, this dish was always accompanied by beets of some sort.  Does anyone know the tradition behind that, or, for that matter, even heard of it?  Since I was fitting a Canuk dish around a diverse ethnic group, I made a large plate of pickled vegetables for the main side.  That went over like gang-busters as well, they just loved it.  As you all know, tourtiere isn't exactly a "lite" dish.  But if anyone else has heard of beets as a side to tourtiere, let me know.  I'm just assuming that it is when you're freezing your tootie off, and don't have stuff like lettuce and tomatoes going around, root veggies work!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2011)

Claire said:


> Well, I'm sitting here in the after-glow of a good holiday season, just after sending my inexperienced guests home with full bellies of tourtiere.My sisters picked up the torch, to  re-visit an old tradition, and to introduce the younger generations to it.  For me the one ingredient all of you have told me about is savory, and every year I swear I'm going to grow some or buy some, but find myself cooking and ... well, you know how it goes.  My husband just went back to have a big slice before going to bed.  In my family, this dish was always accompanied by beets of some sort.  Does anyone know the tradition behind that, or, for that matter, even heard of it?  Since I was fitting a Canuk dish around a diverse ethnic group, I made a large plate of pickled vegetables for the main side.  That went over like gang-busters as well, they just loved it.  As you all know, tourtiere isn't exactly a "lite" dish.  But if anyone else has heard of beets as a side to tourtiere, let me know.  I'm just assuming that it is when you're freezing your tootie off, and don't have stuff like lettuce and tomatoes going around, root veggies work!



Not sure about the beets, but I think they are traditional. They certainly go well with it. You are probably right that it's cause fresh leafy veg is hard to come by in winter. Home made ketchup is also traditional with tourtière. I'll ask on LiveJournal Montreal.


----------



## Claire (Jan 3, 2011)

I like to test my leetle gray cells, so my Quebecoise cookbook is ... well, ... yes.... in French.  There must be a dozen recipes for tourtiere, but almost all of the say "_Cuire au four, a 350 (175c) jusqu'a ce que la pate soit bien doree._  So I put in on and start looking after a half hour.  The clear pyrex dishes let me look to the bottom until the _pate soit bien doree._  Until the crust is golden.  Try explaining that to my sisters!


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

*Pastie recipe*

I will submit my recipe in a day or so. If anyone wants to try it. I use beef and pork roast together, chopped but not ground. And, I use thyme leaves and basil with onion powder, garlic powder, white pepper. I use the seasoning in the meat/veggie mix and in the dough. As the traditional recipes use. An egg white wash on top for golden brown product. And I use turnips finely diced mixed with potatoes, celery and onions. If you don't use the turnips its not really a true traditional pastie. They blend nicely with the potatoes.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you I'll be watching for it.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

I forgot about mentioning adding some diced rutagagas in with turnips. Not too many- just gives the mixture a bit of a bite.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 18, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Not sure about the beets, but I think they are traditional. They certainly go well with it. You are probably right that it's cause fresh leafy veg is hard to come by in winter. Home made ketchup is also traditional with tourtière. I'll ask on LiveJournal Montreal.


 
Please do get a recipe for the homemade ketchup! An ex-boyfriend's mom used to make tourtiere with the best homemade ketchup. She grew up in the Gaspe area.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Please do get a recipe for the homemade ketchup! An ex-boyfriend's mom used to make tourtiere with the best homemade ketchup. She grew up in the Gaspe area.



Oh, I meant I would ask what was traditional to serve with tourtière. I forgot to ask. Thanks for the reminder.

I could post the recipe I use. My Québecois friends really liked it, as do I.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 18, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Oh, I meant I would ask what was traditional to serve with tourtière. I forgot to ask. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I could post the recipe I use. My Québecois friends really liked it, as do I.


 
She always had the ketchup on the side. I don't recall but vaguely think she also served gherkins...I remember a topnote of clove in her ketchup.

While you're asking--a C-pie recipe?

And, I'd be interested in your catsup recipe.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Oh, I meant I would ask what was traditional to serve with tourtière. I forgot to ask. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I could post the recipe I use. My Québecois friends really liked it, as do I.




Please do.  The more recipes for meat the better, IMHO.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> She always had the ketchup on the side. I don't recall but vaguely think she also served gherkins...I remember a topnote of clove in her ketchup.
> 
> While you're asking--a C-pie recipe?
> 
> And, I'd be interested in your catsup recipe.



I posted the recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/tasty-tomato-catsup-70303.html#post970628


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 18, 2011)

We always have green chow chow, which is a green tomato relish. Sweet and tangy with thinly sliced onions in there. My mother still makes it.
This is basically the recipe but my mother never put ginger in it. http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_E5OZqFOd2Qg/SrqHHanhcRI/AAAAAAAADcs/vKFsWmZJZSo/s400/IMG_0015.jpg&imgrefurl=http://islandkitchenparty.blogspot.com/2009/09/green-tomato-chow-chow.html&usg=___yDtQfGyPJGI0m2bxdgHobqcw0w=&h=300&w=400&sz=17&hl=en&start=9&zoom=1&tbnid=BZvyqK6eWiYCiM:&tbnh=105&tbnw=156&ei=b9deTa2jD8OAlAeopaz7Cw&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgreen%2Bchow%2Bchow%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26rlz%3D1R2ACGW_enCA362%26biw%3D961%26bih%3D368%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=353&oei=VtdeTYLKAcqSgQeVlLyiDQ&page=2&ndsp=11&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:9&tx=84&ty=69


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

Chow Chow is a must in the southern states during canning season. My friends in North Carolina and Tennessee can alot of it. It's a great condiment. I make a relish from green tomatoes when I have too many in the garden. Tastes similar.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 18, 2011)

LAJ said:


> Chow Chow is a must in the southern states during canning season. My friends in North Carolina and Tennessee can alot of it. It's a great condiment. I make a relish from green tomatoes when I have too many in the garden. Tastes similar.


 Popular with the French Canadians too! I wonder if the Acadians brought it down there....


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

The Acadians may have brought the chow chow down south. Very possible.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> We always have green chow chow, which is a green tomato relish. Sweet and tangy with thinly sliced onions in there. My mother still makes it.
> This is basically the recipe but my mother never put ginger in it. Google Image Result for http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_E5OZqFOd2Qg/SrqHHanhcRI/AAAAAAAADcs/vKFsWmZJZSo/s400/IMG_0015.jpg


  My DH calls this green tomato relish and MUST have it on mac and cheese. I'm not partial to it, but he MUST make some each year specifically for mac and cheese...


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2011)

It is killing me that I cannot remember what my mom's family called green tomato relish, but it wasn't chow chow, that's what they called it in the south U.S.  Oh!  There, the little green cells kicked in.  Picalilliy (heaven knows how it is spelled).  Mom says my pepere Daneault made it.  I don't remember eating it with tourtiere; I'll have to ask her.  I DO remember making it one year before Gram died and I thought we'd die crying because the onions were particularly strong.  

Beets were (and in my house, are) always eaten with the tourtiere.  I think probably simply because it is a vegetable that would last through the winter, and that's when we traditionally ate tourtiere.   My Quebecoise cookbook has about a dozen recipes for tourtiere.

I, too, would like to see a recipe for home-made catsup.  Ketchup.  Whatever!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll get my DH's recipe for the green tomato relish and see if a friend who is still in touch with the ex-BG of mine from Quebec can get his mom's recipes...he won't share them with me, but he might with her.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2011)

Claire said:


> ...
> 
> I, too, would like to see a recipe for home-made catsup.  Ketchup.  Whatever!



I posted my recipe. I put the link further up the page. Here it is again: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/tasty-tomato-catsup-70303.html#post970628

The first time I made it, I made 1/8 of the recipe and got a bit more than two 250 ml (~ 1 cup) jars.


----------



## Claire (Mar 20, 2011)

A tourtiere story is always good.  I called to renew some library books.  The librarian who answered said, "Oh, Claire!  Yes!  I've been wanting to talk to you!  You told me about a dish called something like ... " (and she proceeded to come out with a few words which totally puzzled me).  To be honest with you, I only think of tourtiere in the holiday months.  So as she tried to get her mouth around it, she said she's met me at another librarian's New Years Day brunch.  Again, see little blanks in my eyes.  Then I got it and lit up.  TOURTIERE!  YES!  She told me that after I described it to her (I might have even brought it to the party; one reason it wasn't registering is that the party was at least two years ago).  She said she'd made it several times and was thrilled with the results.  Perfect brunch buffet food!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 20, 2011)

Claire said:


> A tourtiere story is always good. I called to renew some library books. The librarian who answered said, "Oh, Claire! Yes! I've been wanting to talk to you! You told me about a dish called something like ... " (and she proceeded to come out with a few words which totally puzzled me). To be honest with you, I only think of tourtiere in the holiday months. So as she tried to get her mouth around it, she said she's met me at another librarian's New Years Day brunch. Again, see little blanks in my eyes. Then I got it and lit up. TOURTIERE! YES! She told me that after I described it to her (I might have even brought it to the party; one reason it wasn't registering is that the party was at least two years ago). She said she'd made it several times and was thrilled with the results. Perfect brunch buffet food!


 
That's cool that she remembered.  And she mentioned it to you!  The impact we have on each other's lives!


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 27, 2013)

Alix said:


> This is a recipe from a friend of mine, its a keeper.
> 
> 1 pound of ground pork per pie (or 1/2 lb pork and 1/2 lb of ground beef)
> 1/4 of an onion
> ...


 
 My grandmother used to make this. She jokingly called it "tortoise pie" after one of my uncles' baby name for it. I never knew where she got the recipe but just before the Great War my grandfather went to Canada  for 6 months with some shire horses and could very well have brought the recipe back with him. She added halved raw tomatoes when assembling the pie for baking.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 27, 2013)

Claire said:


> It is killing me that I cannot remember what my mom's family called green tomato relish, but it wasn't chow chow, that's what they called it in the south U.S. Oh! There, the little green cells kicked in. Picalilliy (heaven knows how it is spelled). Mom says my pepere Daneault made it. I don't remember eating it with tourtiere; I'll have to ask her. I DO remember making it one year before Gram died and I thought we'd die crying because the onions were particularly strong.
> 
> Beets were (and in my house, are) always eaten with the tourtiere. I think probably simply because it is a vegetable that would last through the winter, and that's when we traditionally ate tourtiere. My Quebecoise cookbook has about a dozen recipes for tourtiere.
> 
> I, too, would like to see a recipe for home-made catsup. Ketchup. Whatever!


Interesting. Over here piccalilli is mixed veg (usually marrow or courgettes,  cauliflower, green beans, red pepper, onions, etc.,) in a mustard, sugar and vinegar dressing/sauce. Keeps well and is good with cheese, cold beef, etc., or, as a friend insists, just on bread and butter. My mother made it from her mother's recipe and I carry on the tradition.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 27, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Interesting. Over here piccalilli is mixed veg (usually marrow or courgettes,  cauliflower, green beans, red pepper, onions, etc.,) in a mustard, sugar and vinegar dressing/sauce. Keeps well and is good with cheese, cold beef, etc., or, as a friend insists, just on bread and butter. My mother made it from her mother's recipe and I carry on the tradition.



I had to look up marrow since I only associate it with bone  Apparently it's a type of squash. I checked Google images and lots of pix came up - some were like zucchini (aka courgette), some rounder like Hubbard squash. Which type do you use, MC?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 27, 2013)

Vegetable marrow is used pickled as a garnish on sandwiches in Denmark, or as a side dish. The Danish ones are similar to zucchini, but bigger, fatter, and white skinned. They are similar in taste to watermelon rind.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 27, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Interesting. Over here piccalilli is mixed veg (usually marrow or courgettes,  cauliflower, green beans, red pepper, onions, etc.,) in a mustard, sugar and vinegar dressing/sauce. Keeps well and is good with cheese, cold beef, etc., or, as a friend insists, just on bread and butter. My mother made it from her mother's recipe and I carry on the tradition.


That's what I think of as piccalilli too. Sometimes my MIL makes it and gives us some.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 28, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I had to look up marrow since I only associate it with bone  Apparently it's a type of squash. I checked Google images and lots of pix came up - some were like zucchini (aka courgette), some rounder like Hubbard squash. Which type do you use, MC?


Yes, basically if you grow courgettes/zucchini and let them get away from you, you end up with vegetable marrows. As a vegetable, marrows aren't inspiring as they are very watery and go soggy when cooked if you aren't very careful. At one time every local village produce show had a competition to see who could grow the biggest marrow and sometimes the competitors got very heated about it and sabotaged each other's marrows! You can make it into marrow and ginger jam or marrow and ginger chutney if times are bad and you can't afford anything better but I wouldn't recommend it although in "our" piccalilli it does rather well.

Mainly we get the long green zucchini in shops but occasionally see yellow ones but seed catalogues feature different types such as an egg-shaped one. Sadly we only rarely get the tiny baby ones which taste so good in the shops.

Marrows sold in shops tend to be the dark and pale green striped ones although as a child I can remember seeing yellow ones. 

We sometimes see other squashes in the green grocery shop - patty pans and similar and all sorts of small knobbly green or orange ones but there are rarely enough of them to do anything much with them and seem to be on the counter as a novelty.

 Oh, and I forgot. There is the old recipe for marrow rum. You cut the stalk end off a large marrow, remove the seeds and fill the cavity with brown sugar. You put the end back on and spear it in place to secure it, hang it in a cool place and wait. When the sugar has dissolved and the sugar and marrow juice have combined and the marrow looks ready to collapse, take it down and bottle the resulting liquid and drink. Or throw it away. Mum did it once in her early wine making days and it was disgusting. (If you really must experiment there are various recipes on the net - Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall mentions it.)


----------



## Claire (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm glad someone brought this up again.  It is the tourtiere time of the year!  Pepere Daneault made his picallili with green tomatoes.


----------

